# Stiffness in back legs



## Dagmar (Oct 7, 2018)

Help Needed. Our German Shepherd Dog has just turned 12. Over the past couple of months he has become very clingy. Took him to the vet and he had a temperature so the vet prescribed a course of antibiotics. A few weeks later the same happened again, the vet gave him a thorough examination and said he has some stiffness in his back legs and has put him on Metacam. This seems to be helping him with his pain. But on several occasions the dose does not seem to be working. He's on the correct amount for his weight, 45k. Has anybody else experienced this and found a better way to help with their pets pain? I don't know what else to do for him and want to the best for our beloved pet. All advice shall be gratefully received.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

He's getting old. It sucks i know...

Cosequin maybe

cbd oil maybe


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I've used many supplements for stiffness and joint problems. For pain relief as well as some lubrication, Lubrysin worked

well for a while. It's hyaluronic acid (HA) similar to what people and horses get. I've also used Glycoflex 3 and had good results. Once they reach a certain age a product may help for awhile and then you need to try something else.

I had tremendous results with Adequan injections.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

An intestinal infection or back problems will cause them to arch their backs and walk stiff legged. Did your vet run a cbc? You said he had a fever so that would imply an infection.

Arthritis pain will vary with the weather. we had to increase and decrease the metacam for our senior.


----------

